

A Discrete Model Gauging Market Efficiency - jmount
http://www.win-vector.com/blog/2009/09/a-discrete-model-gauging-market-efficiency/
A math paper exploring some conditions that allow large predatory traders to dominate markets.
======
jmount
Posted both PDF and HTML (read the PDF). This is a math paper exploring some
conditions that allow large predatory traders to dominate financial markets.

